# Zebra



## sparklyhorse (Apr 30, 2015)

I went on vacation and now my zebra won't allow me to put on a halter


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

You have a zebra! :shock: PICTURES PLEASE


----------



## meganm21146 (Jun 6, 2014)

Please post pictures! :clap:


----------



## 3rdTimestheCharm (Jan 18, 2015)

I think pictures are a must for this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh no. Try getting a lion to herd it into your stables. #solved


----------



## LilyandPistol (Dec 2, 2014)

Unspoken rule number one: All horse forum posts about zebras require pictures of the zebra!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

My question is WHY?! A zebra is a WILD animal, NOT a pet...they belong in the wild where nature intended them to be....


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

You believe this then?
School is out for summer.
Fantasy, Dreamers, and other such games.
The fun begins sorting them out.


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

sparklyhorse said:


> I went on vacation and now my zebra won't allow me to put on a halter


Tell the zebra it's none of their business what you wear :wink:


----------



## Haffieluver06 (Jul 3, 2013)

GreySorrel said:


> My question is WHY?! A zebra is a WILD animal, NOT a pet...they belong in the wild where nature intended them to be....


So were horses.....


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm having problems with my zebra too, he keeps bucking me off...he's such a grump sometimes.


----------



## meganm21146 (Jun 6, 2014)

rocky pony, you have a zebra too? you know what this means...pictures!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

meganm21146 said:


> rocky pony, you have a zebra too? you know what this means...pictures!


Pretty sure Rocky Pony was being facetious. Considering I don't think the OP has been back to the forum since their original post...


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is mine:










.
.
.

Well OK, my grandson's.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

Ask and you shall receive


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

hahaha


----------

